
Ask HN: Which salary bracket are you in? - searchableguy
I am not looking for exact figures (as that would be pretty private) but do you earn above average, below average or exceptionally well?<p>Could you also please define approximate ranges for those tags?
======
searchableguy
It piqued my curiosity after seeing a lot of threads related to worker
protection, universal income, healthcare, unions, wage gap, and stuff about
wealth.

I have seen fair bit of people earning average or below average here. Some
very young ones. Some old. Some struggling to pay for healthcare. But there is
also opposite spectrum.

------
zuhayeer
For engineers, we built a website with a list of pay ranges by company at
[https://levels.fyi/charts.html](https://levels.fyi/charts.html)

We also have medians across various cities:
[https://www.levels.fyi/Salaries/Software-Engineer/San-
Franci...](https://www.levels.fyi/Salaries/Software-Engineer/San-Francisco-
Bay-Area)

